# Roy Rogers Car



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

First - just so there is no mistake - I DID NOT BUILD THIS.

I'm posting this for a friend of mine that doesn't get on modeling boards. He's an incredible car builder. I saw this one and told him I wanted to post it so everyone could see some of his work. I think this is outstanding!!!

All the modifications except the horses are scratchbuilt. It is historically accurate - based on photos of Roy's custom car.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

That's amazing! I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable sitting in the middle of the back seat though! Incredible work!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Get that man a computer STAT! He could teach everyone a thing or two. The detail is simply amazing and the execution is clean. Well done!
Chris


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

That is some outstanding work, your friend did an amazing job on it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

fantastic work....


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

i'd like to see a tutorial on those leather seats!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Roy Rogers drove around it that! LOL Funny it is a Pontiac Bonneville. My uncle owned a Pontiac dealership in Wyandotte, Michigan in the 50s/60s/70s. I wonder if he knew about that car? I do know that they had the Monkeemobile, which was based on a GTO I believe, at the dealership when it was making a Pontiac dealers tour and my cousins have a picture of the three of them sitting in the car when they were very young. It was a bit sad to see the demise of Pontiac. Anyway, I'm rambling, tell your friend that it is a pimpmobile but he did a fantastic job on it.

Bob K.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is sweet


----------



## Superbird77 (Oct 4, 2004)

Wow, haven't seen anything like this before. 
The craftsmanship is stunning, great work!


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

Amazing work!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

